# The American-born Piano/Keyboard and Orchestra Game (Round One)



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This is the 1st qualifying round of Piano/Keyboard and Orchestra pieces from American-born composers. Four rounds of 15 works each with the top three going to the Championship Round.

Voting Rules:

1. You may vote once daily.

2. You will have 12 points to use as you wish except that no work may receive more than 5 points. .

3. Each round ends with the first work to reach 100 points.

4. No half-time eliminations

First Round:

Adams - Century Rolls - 0
Asia - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"- 1 (+1)
Byrnes - Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 0
Carter - Piano Concerto - 0
*
Reminder you have 12 points to distribute*

Cowell - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Feldman - Piano Concerto - 0
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - 3 (+3)
Glass - Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra - 0
Hanson - Piano Concerto in G major, op. 36 - 1 (+1)

Herrmann - Concerto Macabre for Piano and Orchestra - 4 (+4)
MacDowell - Piano Concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 15 - 0
Parker - Organ Concerto in E flat minor, op. 55 - 2 (+2)
Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra - 1 (+1)
Sowerby - Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings - 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Adams - Century Rolls - 2 (+2)
Asia - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"- 1 
Byrnes - Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 0
Carter - Piano Concerto - 0

*Reminder you have 12 points to distribute*

Cowell - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Feldman - Piano Concerto - 0
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - 8 (+5) 
Glass - Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra - 5 (+5)
Hanson - Piano Concerto in G major, op. 36 - 1

Herrmann - Concerto Macabre for Piano and Orchestra - 4
MacDowell - Piano Concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 15 - 0
Parker - Organ Concerto in E flat minor, op. 55 - 2 
Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra - 1 
Sowerby - Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings - 0


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Adams - Century Rolls - 2
Asia - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"- 3 (+2)
Byrnes - Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 0
Carter - Piano Concerto - 0

Reminder you have 12 points to distribute

Cowell - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Feldman - Piano Concerto - 0
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - 13 (+5)
Glass - Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra - 5
Hanson - Piano Concerto in G major, op. 36 - 1 

Herrmann - Concerto Macabre for Piano and Orchestra - 9 (+5)
MacDowell - Piano Concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 15 - 0
Parker - Organ Concerto in E flat minor, op. 55 - 2 
Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra - 1 
Sowerby - Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings - 0


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Adams - Century Rolls - 2
Asia - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"- 6 (+3)
Byrnes - Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 0
Carter - Piano Concerto - 5 (+5)

Reminder you have 12 points to distribute

Cowell - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Feldman - Piano Concerto - 0
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - 17 (+4)
Glass - Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra - 5
Hanson - Piano Concerto in G major, op. 36 - 1 

Herrmann - Concerto Macabre for Piano and Orchestra - 9
MacDowell - Piano Concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 15 - 0
Parker - Organ Concerto in E flat minor, op. 55 - 2 
Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra - 1 
Sowerby - Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings - 0


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Adams - Century Rolls - 2
Asia - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"- 7 (+1)
Byrnes - Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 0
Carter - Piano Concerto - 6 (+1) 

Reminder you have 12 points to distribute

Cowell - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Feldman - Piano Concerto - 0
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - 18 (+1) 
Glass - Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra - 5
Hanson - Piano Concerto in G major, op. 36 - 1 

Herrmann - Concerto Macabre for Piano and Orchestra - 14 (+5)
MacDowell - Piano Concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 15 - 0
Parker - Organ Concerto in E flat minor, op. 55 - 6 (+4) 
Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra - 1 
Sowerby - Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings - 0


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Adams - Century Rolls - 2
Asia - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"- 7
Byrnes - Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 0
Carter - Piano Concerto - 6

Reminder you have 12 points to distribute

Cowell - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Feldman - Piano Concerto - 0
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - 23 (+5)
Glass - Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra - 5
Hanson - Piano Concerto in G major, op. 36 - 1 

Herrmann - Concerto Macabre for Piano and Orchestra - 19 (+5)
MacDowell - Piano Concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 15 - 0
Parker - Organ Concerto in E flat minor, op. 55 - 6
Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra - 1 
Sowerby - Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings - 0


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Adams - Century Rolls - 2
Asia - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 5 (+5)
Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"- 7
Byrnes - Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 0
Carter - Piano Concerto - 6

Reminder you have 12 points to distribute

Cowell - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Feldman - Piano Concerto - 0
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - 23 
Glass - Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra - 5
Hanson - Piano Concerto in G major, op. 36 - 6 (+5)

Herrmann - Concerto Macabre for Piano and Orchestra - 19 
MacDowell - Piano Concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 15 - 0
Parker - Organ Concerto in E flat minor, op. 55 - 6
Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra - 1
Sowerby - Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings - 0


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Adams - Century Rolls - 7 (+5)
Asia - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 5 
Bernstein - Symphony no. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"- 7
Byrnes - Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra - 0
Carter - Piano Concerto - 6

*Reminder you have 12 points to distribute*

Cowell - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra - 0
Feldman - Piano Concerto - 0
Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - 28 (+5)
Glass - Concerto for Harpsichord and Orchestra - 7 (+2)
Hanson - Piano Concerto in G major, op. 36 - 6

Herrmann - Concerto Macabre for Piano and Orchestra - 19 
MacDowell - Piano Concerto no. 1 in A minor, op. 15 - 0
Parker - Organ Concerto in E flat minor, op. 55 - 6
Porter - Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra - 1
Sowerby - Classic Concerto for Organ and Strings - 0


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

my bad --- game has moved to POLLS with all votes intact!


----------

